# Small thingy on dashboard i 2004 5-series



## gunchr (Aug 11, 2004)

On the dashboard in my 2004 530i there is a small black thingy sticking up. This thingy is located to the right of the dashboard speaker, close to the frontscreen, and more or less below the rear view mirror... (Ehm! You got that?)



What is that thing? Thought it was some sort of a button and tried pressing it, but that didn't do much good...


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

gunchr said:


> On the dashboard in my 2004 530i there is a small black thingy sticking up. This thingy is located to the right of the dashboard speaker, close to the frontscreen, and more or less below the rear view mirror... (Ehm! You got that?)
> 
> 
> 
> What is that thing? Thought it was some sort of a button and tried pressing it, but that didn't do much good...


I'm not 100% sure without a picture- but if its anything like the e46 its probably the solar sensor for the climate control.

Is this it (#2 in the pic)?
http://rust.mine.nu/bmw/showparts.d...20031100&btnr=64_1344&hg=64&fg=45&x=222&y=119


----------



## gunchr (Aug 11, 2004)

*Yes!*

Yes, looks just like #2 there. Solar sensor. Tomorrow I'll cover it up when in sunlight and see if anything changes.

Thanks.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

gunchr said:


> Yes, looks just like #2 there. Solar sensor. Tomorrow I'll cover it up when in sunlight and see if anything changes.
> 
> Thanks.


Cool. I'm not sure, but I think its main purpose in life is to allow the climate control to set the air direction to the dash vents when the car is in direct sunlight.


----------

